# Sticky  Only Natural Pet Store offers us 5% discount!



## Apdfranklin

<a href="http://www.dpbolvw.net/5n101mu2-u1HLIQPINIHJILPORKO" target="_blank" onmouseover="window.status='http://www.onlynaturalpet.com';return true;" onmouseout="window.status=' ';return true;">
<img src="http://www.ftjcfx.com/i5116snrflj485DC5A54658CBE7B" alt="Only Natural Pet Store" border="0"/></a>​

I received an email today from, Only Natural Pet Store offering our members a %5 discount on all order above $75. 

I checked out their website and they do offer some pretty good brands of food, I am unaware of the comparison of prices between where you buy now but I figured it was worth bringing out to the group.


----------



## Guest

Hey, cool! I'm sure my BF would raise holy hell if I started ordering dog food online, but I think it's awesome that they emailed you.

Word is spreading about us...


----------



## Oz'sMommy

great! i shop there all the time!


----------



## joodie

the shipping is too much for me to take advantage of their deals.


----------



## rannmiller

That's often the case with ordering food online.


----------



## Postal

I think you have to PAY for ad space on this forum... don't you RFD? heh


----------



## RawFedDogs

Postal said:


> I think you have to PAY for ad space on this forum... don't you RFD? heh


Yep :smile:


----------



## Anie

Great thanks! I've bought from them before, they seemed to have a pretty good selection!


----------



## deepalisnis

Very nice! I appreciate the information you have laid out here.Thanks for forwarding this useful information.great! i shop there all the time.Thanks.


----------



## sal101011

i know i am only a junior member but i have come quickly to enjoy this forum, finally a place to discuss the importance of dog food and nutrition. I have a friend who runs naturalk9supplies.com should i ask him if he can offer us a similar discount? i honestly cannot stand the pedigrees and yuck-a-nuba's of the world hehe, or any other company that uses fillers to complete the calorie content of each kibble. i will let you know if he can give us members on here a discount. thanks!


----------



## doggiedad

take a look at the ad in the header. petflow.com offers free shipping
on orders over $59.00. today i read they're offering free shipping for life.



joodie said:


> the shipping is too much for me to take advantage of their deals.


----------



## john woo

What jumped out at me is their specifying that their dry foods would continue to be manufactured using current manufacturing plants etc- without mention of where their wet food would be manufactured! Also, they don't say that they will keep the same ingredients or suppliers, just a vague statement that their philosophy on ingredients remains the same.


----------



## Yorkie967

Are you john woo the director of MI 2 and Face off? What's your next project? opcorn:


----------



## tamoor.tt

Oh great. But I can't shop from there.


----------



## Sneakesnacks

Great shop...Thanks for sharing information.


----------

